# Car Driving



## airvinzi (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi there,

I am an indian Expat living in Petone, Wellington. I have my wife and almost 2 years old daughter living with me. I have this fear of driving not allowing me to drive at all. It is making our daily lives difficult. Is there anyone in this forum living in the same area, would be able to spend some time to accompany me for some driving sessions. It would be a lot of help and you would be gaining an invaluable friendship.

Thanks,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

airvinzi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am an indian Expat living in Petone, Wellington. I have my wife and almost 2 years old daughter living with me. I have this fear of driving not allowing me to drive at all. It is making our daily lives difficult. Is there anyone in this forum living in the same area, would be able to spend some time to accompany me for some driving sessions. It would be a lot of help and you would be gaining an invaluable friendship.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi there

Do you have a driving licence already? If not - you need a professional driving school. Apart from anything else, where you and your driving companion are unknown to each other could be dangerous to both parties. I would strongly recommend against it. 

Your best bet is to find a local driving school - it sounds like you really need someone who can teach you professionally.


----------



## airvinzi (Dec 12, 2013)

*Thank you.*

Thank you Topcat. I have a license but i am just not driving. You are right about the unknown companion. Problem with the driving schools are they start yelling at us which is not helping us at all. anyways I will see around for a god driving school. Thanks again.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

airvinzi said:


> Thank you Topcat. I have a license but i am just not driving. You are right about the unknown companion. Problem with the driving schools are they start yelling at us which is not helping us at all. anyways I will see around for a god driving school. Thanks again.


If the driving school is shouting at you then move to another one! A driving instructor should _never _have to resort to shouting. As one of my motorcycle instructors once said 'I never get angry - but I can get very intense'


----------

